# December / End of year incentives



## fabfive5 (Apr 14, 2016)

Two pronged question:

I know you will not know for sure until Dec 1-2, but please post any December incentives.

My lease is up mid-March and I only have 3 payments left. Looking/hoping for pull-ahead in December to get from 7 to X5. When in December (not paying attention to when I make my payment) should I hit the dealer for an discretionary incentive?

Thank you

(yes, I have posted similar in recent months).


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

The current program is through December 31st. BMW will do either one or both of the following:

Keep the current program and do some "ad hoc" promotio, like they did with the Black Friday Cash.
Change the program for December 1st. And maybe still have something during the month.

Regardless, we won't know until 12/1.

Same with pull-ahead programs. But most of us feel that BMW will hold off on any pull-heads until the turn of the year.

We'll all find out on the 1st.

Michael



fabfive5 said:


> Two pronged question:
> 
> I know you will not know for sure until Dec 1-2, but please post any December incentives.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Just checked a couple of residual values this morning (dec 1) for 36/10. to get 36/12 reduce percentage by 1 percent. To get 36/15 reduce percentage by 3 percent.

2017 3 series = 62
2017 4 series = 61
*2016 *5 series = 63
2017 X3 28 = 64 
2017 X1 = 61 (1k option credit available on BMW USA)
2017 X5 35i = 58
2017 X5 40e = 56 (this is what I calculated from bmwusa, I would check since it came up different than the 35i)
2017 M3 = 62


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone know if loyalty or the $1000 Black Friday promotional credit was extended to December?


----------



## Ironmikey12 (Nov 25, 2016)

Not sure if this is what you're asking about, but this is on my local dealer's webpage


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

The Black Friday credit is now called the Holiday Credit for MY17 models and MY16 5 Series and is NON-lockable. Delivery has to be done by 1/3/17. The Holiday Credit excludes the MY17 X1 as that still has the $1000 Option Credit which is lockable. M2 is also excluded from the Holiday Credit.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

[email protected] of Bel Air said:


> The Black Friday credit is now called the Holiday Credit for MY17 models and MY16 5 Series and is NON-lockable. Delivery has to be done by 1/3/17. The Holiday Credit excludes the MY17 X1 as that still has the $1000 Option Credit which is lockable. M2 is also excluded from the Holiday Credit.


Thanks! Are there any restrictions for ordered cars _delivered_ in December? I ordered mine in October and it will be here in a few weeks.

Also any word on last month's loyalty credit?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

capt_slow said:


> Thanks! Are there any restrictions for ordered cars _delivered_ in December? I ordered mine in October and it will be here in a few weeks.
> 
> Also any word on last month's loyalty credit?


If you are locked in October, I would HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY encourage you to run the numbers multiple times if you are considering removing your october lock. I am guessing you will find that your car will be MUCH cheaper by keeping octobers lock vs taking anything now.

Remember you will need to take the entire package from now... you can not take the december 1k credit but use Octobers Residuals for instance.

October had higher RVs pretty much across the board compared to nov / dec so look REALLLY hard if you are considering using decembers numbers and make SURE that its better for you. I would guess you will find out that financially it wont be, but does not hurt to check. You will want to take delivery while your october lock is still on is my guess ( dont let it expire).


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

jjrandorin said:


> If you are locked in October, I would HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY encourage you to run the numbers multiple times if you are considering removing your october lock.


I ordered a F31, so I dont think RV changed between October and now. The only difference is a small decrease in MF.

Loyalty and other credits are the real wild-cards.


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

capt_slow said:


> Thanks! Are there any restrictions for ordered cars _delivered_ in December? I ordered mine in October and it will be here in a few weeks.
> 
> Also any word on last month's loyalty credit?


Just what jjrandorin said. Run the numbers from October and compare to December for the vehicle you ordered. It's going to come down the the residual value since October had a lockable $1000 Option Credit. Unless you ordered a 6 or 7 Series then October is a no brainer.

The lease loyalty credit is good from 11/1/16-1/3/17 but can't be used with credit locks prior to Nov. 1.


----------



## RNJ26 (Aug 22, 2015)

Any idea if base MF of .00134 change from November?


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

[email protected] of Bel Air said:


> Just what jjrandorin said. Run the numbers from October and compare to December for the vehicle you ordered. It's going to come down the the residual value since October had a lockable $1000 Option Credit. Unless you ordered a 6 or 7 Series then October is a no brainer.
> 
> The lease loyalty credit is good from 11/1/16-1/3/17 but can't be used with credit locks prior to Nov. 1.


Thanks! I ordered a F31 and will be comparing them over the next couple days. If I'm reading it correctly, does this mean I can only use the lease loyalty credit if I opt for December programs and release my October lock?


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

capt_slow said:


> Thanks! I ordered a F31 and will be comparing them over the next couple days. If I'm reading it correctly, does this mean I can only use the lease loyalty credit if I opt for December programs and release my October lock?


Can't mix features from different months. All or nothing.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

Shon528 said:


> Can't mix features from different months. All or nothing.


Understood. My question was really if I could take advantage of the December loyalty credit, if I opt for December's programs instead of October. All this despite submitting my credit app in October and locking October rates.

That said, looks like December has a advantage for the F31:

*October:* 62% residual, 0.00136 MF, $1000 option allowance
*December:* 62% residual, 0.00134 MF, $1000 holiday credit, $1000 loyalty


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

[email protected] of Bel Air said:


> Just what jjrandorin said. Run the numbers from October and compare to December for the vehicle you ordered. It's going to come down the the residual value since October had a lockable $1000 Option Credit. Unless you ordered a 6 or 7 Series then October is a no brainer.
> 
> The lease loyalty credit is good from 11/1/16-1/3/17 but can't be used with credit locks prior to Nov. 1.


Is the loyalty credit lockable?


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

TN_3 said:


> Is the loyalty credit lockable?


Yes it is


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

[email protected] of Bel Air said:


> Yes it is


Can it be combined with rates from Jan/Feb or does it have to be used with the locked Dec rates?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

TN_3 said:


> Can it be combined with rates from Jan/Feb or does it have to be used with the locked Dec rates?


The question you need answered from a dealer is not the one you are asking. The one you SHOULD be asking (based on what you are trying to do, which is figure out if and how you can possibly apply this months incentives to a car that you cant order yet, which is the X5d) is:

"If I lock in an incentive on a car right now (lets say a 3 series), and order it, and then change my mind in january because I have decided that I need an SUV, so now I want to order an x5D can I use my lock from the 3 series in december for the X5d order I place in january?"

At least, that seems to me like what you want to know, because otherwise a "lock is a lock" in this month and you can not combine programs, but if you switched cars could you switch the CAR to decembers programs, even though there ARE no programs for an X5d yet.... that I believe is what you have been asking for a few weeks now...


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

jjrandorin said:


> The question you need answered from a dealer is not the one you are asking. The one you SHOULD be asking (based on what you are trying to do, which is figure out if and how you can possibly apply this months incentives to a car that you cant order yet, which is the X5d) is:
> 
> "If I lock in an incentive on a car right now (lets say a 3 series), and order it, and then change my mind in january because I have decided that I need an SUV, so now I want to order an x5D can I use my lock from the 3 series in december for the X5d order I place in january?"
> 
> At least, that seems to me like what you want to know, because otherwise a "lock is a lock" in this month and you can not combine programs, but if you switched cars could you switch the CAR to decembers programs, even though there ARE no programs for an X5d yet.... that I believe is what you have been asking for a few weeks now...


Yes! But with no answers yet...hoping someone can chime in with something definite before the end of the month. My dealer has been unable to give me a firm answer. The thing is, I have an order for a X5d in the system, just without a prod number (which I know they can't get until allocations are released sometime this month), so it's letting me build one without any programs in place. I know this can happen with new models (orders placed before programs are released) :"so I'm trying to see how stuff like this is handled.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

TN_3 said:


> Yes! But with no answers yet...hoping someone can chime in with something definite before the end of the month. My dealer has been unable to give me a firm answer. The thing is, I have an order for a X5d in the system, just without a prod number (which I know they can't get until allocations are released sometime this month), so it's letting me build one without any programs in place. I know this can happen with new models (orders placed before programs are released) :"so I'm trying to see how stuff like this is handled.


It's straightforward and complicated at the same time.

If you have a credit application in the system, it locks in the BMW Financial Services programs for 60/90 days from the end of the program period.

If you're paying cash or using other financing, and want to lock in an Option Allowance/Credit, your Priority 1/Customer Sold Status locks in the BMW NA money ("allowances"). *But please note:* if you switch do a different vehicle, or even change the name on the contract from you to your SO, that nullifies the option allowance lock. So be careful that you're sure of the car and the name it's in.

If you change to a different car, but have a credit lock in place, that's OK. The lock is with you. You can add someone to the previous application and maintain the lock. But if you are changing the buyer/applicant, the credit lock goes away.

Hope that helps.

Michael


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

MJBrown62 said:


> It's straightforward and complicated at the same time.
> 
> If you have a credit application in the system, it locks in the BMW Financial Services programs for 60/90 days from the end of the program period.
> 
> ...


 The biggest question I have is can I lock in something like a loyalty credit in December even though the vehicle I will be purchasing does not have any finance or leasing programs published. Let's say I take delivery of the diesel in January or February once the rates are released, can I use the December loyalty credit with whatever rates are available in January since my lock in December included no rates because they had not been released?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

What exactly is the loyalty credit?


[email protected] of Bel Air said:


> Yes it is


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Robert A said:


> What exactly is the loyalty credit?


The current loyalty credit program offers BMW owners that *lease or finance with BMW FS currently or have terminated within the past 12 months* a dollar amount toward the *lease* of a new 2016 or 2017 BMW.

You don't have to trade in or turn in your financed or leased BMW.

It's $500 for 2-series (excluding the M235R and M2) and X1s. $1,000 for pretty much all other models.

*It cannot be combined with Corporate Fleet and Euro Delivery programs. This is new.*

It is a cash rebate, so can be taxed as cap reduction if that applies in your state.

Michael

p.s. Again: it's applicable to new lease contracts only.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Since when can't you combine corp fleet and loyalty? 

It's almost worse to take corp fleet if you have loyalty and BMW CCA.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

rkinra said:


> Since when can't you combine corp fleet and loyalty?
> 
> It's almost worse to take corp fleet if you have loyalty and BMW CCA.


He mentioned its new, so likely from this month? Its a pretty disappointing change, because I certainly combined them this year in january on 2 cars (corporate fleet and loyalty).

I now have BMW CCA but cant add that to corporate fleet (never could).

If leasing, one would have to check if corporate fleet + MF discount of .00020 is better than loyalty and CCA.

Loyalty and CCA is straight cash up front, while corporate fleet and cash and MF discount. My guess is, one would find out that the money is almost equal.

Loyalty and CCA are 1k each on an X5 for example I think, right? I think you also checked and corporate fleet is 1500, while a .00020 deduction in MF on a typical X5 would be a deduction of around 20-25 a month, so 720 to 900 total.

So, 2k vs 2.4K with the slight advantage being to corporate discount... however previously you could add the loyalty to the corporate discount, so this is a pretty unwelcome change.

(remember not to be mad at michael, who is simply the messanger on this).


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

The Loyalty Lease Credit Program that started November 1 and runs the through the end of the year has this specific language in the Bulletin:


The following new retail types are not eligible: H-Corporate Fleet and I-Daily Rental.
European Delivery vehicles are not eligible.

So I was partially correct ... The Corporate Fleet program has two types. Corporate H is when the company leases the vehicle directly from the dealer or BMWFS; Corporate G is when the qualifying employee/retiree/family etc. is leasing.

So Loyalty is OK on G, but not H.

Sorry for some initial confusion.

Michael


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

MJBrown62 said:


> The Loyalty Lease Credit Program that started November 1 and runs the through the end of the year has this specific language in the Bulletin:
> 
> 
> The following new retail types are not eligible: H-Corporate Fleet and I-Daily Rental.
> ...


Oh Wheew.... Most of us that would be using corporate discount would be corporate G I thnk (unless it was a company car that your company was leasing for you), so this means that its the same as it was previously, right?

Thats a big relief for a lot of people, I am sure.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks JJ & Michael! 

Phew.... So glad you gave that clarification. 

JJ, my corp fleet says that all the X models get $1k + .0002 MF reduction (not the $1,500). Maybe Corp Fleet has different tiers based on the company spend w/ BMW?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

rkinra said:


> Thanks JJ & Michael!
> 
> Phew.... So glad you gave that clarification.
> 
> JJ, my corp fleet says that all the X models get $1k + .0002 MF reduction (not the $1,500). Maybe Corp Fleet has different tiers based on the company spend w/ BMW?


I thought the documentation you had said 1500 ( was pulling that from memory of something I thought you posted, which is obviously faulty lol).


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

MJBrown62 said:


> The current loyalty credit program offers BMW owners that *lease or finance with BMW FS currently or have terminated within the past 12 months* a dollar amount toward the *lease* of a new 2016 or 2017 BMW.
> 
> You don't have to trade in or turn in your financed or leased BMW.
> 
> ...


Can it be used in combination with BMWCCA?


----------



## HypnoticS (Sep 27, 2009)

jjrandorin said:


> i thought the documentation you had said 1500 ( was pulling that from memory of something i thought you posted, which is obviously faulty lol).


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Things are getting worse and worse. Not combining corp fleet w/ loyalty I'm hoping is only for Dec. I'm now looking forward to Jan #'s unless by some chance something new gets pushed mid month.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Shon528 said:


> Things are getting worse and worse. Not combining corp fleet w/ loyalty I'm hoping is only for Dec. I'm now looking forward to Jan #'s unless by some chance something new gets pushed mid month.


Michael updated and said we can actually combine Loyalty & Corp Fleet (as long as you are using Corp Fleet for personal vehicle not paid by your Company).


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> Oh Wheew.... Most of us that would be using corporate discount would be corporate G I thnk (unless it was a company car that your company was leasing for you), so this means that its the same as it was previously, right?
> 
> Thats a big relief for a lot of people, I am sure.


Yes, most everyone is "Corporate G".

M


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

That's good to hear! I was on my phone yesterday so didn't see there was a 2nd page to this thread and Michael's update. While we all were hoping for blowout incentives for December, if you can get a deal at or near invoice, then use corp fleet, loyalty, and the $1k black friday/holiday incentive, that's still looking pretty good.


----------



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

*Holiday incentive and ED*

Just to clarify, is it true that both holiday incentive ($1000) and loyalty ($1000) doesn't apply to ED scheduled for delivery in Dec? 
Thanks.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Is the corporate discount the same as the USAA incentive? According to this, it's $1,500 on a 3 Series, though the figure drops to $1,000 on a lease.

Am I correct to assume that you lose the BMWCCA rebate if you take this offer?



rkinra said:


> Michael updated and said we can actually combine Loyalty & Corp Fleet (as long as you are using Corp Fleet for personal vehicle not paid by your Company).


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Robert A said:


> Is the corporate discount the same as the USAA incentive? According to this, it's $1,500 on a 3 Series, though the figure drops to $1,000 on a lease.
> 
> Am I correct to assume that you lose the BMWCCA rebate if you take this offer?


You cant combine corporate and BMW CCA (we couldnt in january either). I am pretty sure that combination has not been allowed, or if it has been allowed, its been quite some time.

I am sure on this because I looked into this before I joined BMW CCA. I saw that I could not combine that with corporate fleet (USAA also does not combine with corporate fleet, but I am not eligible for USAA).


----------



## gators05209 (Jun 2, 2016)

Is there to look up which companies are qualified for a corporate fleet discount?


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

gators05209 said:


> Is there to look up which companies are qualified for a corporate fleet discount?


Not that I can find. You're best bet is to either ask your CA and he/she can look it up OR ask your HR department (possibly look it up on your company intranet).


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Robert A said:


> Is the corporate discount the same as the USAA incentive? According to this, it's $1,500 on a 3 Series, though the figure drops to $1,000 on a lease.
> 
> Am I correct to assume that you lose the BMWCCA rebate if you take this offer?


The Corporate Fleet program is not the same program as he Military Group/USAA program.

The USAA rebate is based on the vehicle and if you are leasing, financing with BMWFS, or financing elsewhere or paying cash. These are processed as rebates.

The Corporate Fleet is a set allowance based on vehicle. It acts as discount.

I don't know about the CCA rules on USAA.

mjb


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

So with Corporate Fleet, does the discount act as a true discount? Meaning, is it stackable, as in, you negotiate w/o Corporate Fleet then ask the dealer to take a further markdown for Corporate Fleet? Or do they act in parallel (you get the better of the two, but not both)?



MJBrown62 said:


> The Corporate Fleet program is not the same program as he Military Group/USAA program.
> 
> The USAA rebate is based on the vehicle and if you are leasing, financing with BMWFS, or financing elsewhere or paying cash. These are processed as rebates.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

It stacks with most incentives and you can be transparent about it.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Robert A said:


> So with Corporate Fleet, does the discount act as a true discount? Meaning, is it stackable, as in, you negotiate w/o Corporate Fleet then ask the dealer to take a further markdown for Corporate Fleet? Or do they act in parallel (you get the better of the two, but not both)?


You are thinking of corporate fleet as an agreed upon price. but in most cases its a rebate to be applied to your "best negotiated price". So its not "corporate fleet says I get this car at 600 over invoice so thats what I want" its " I negotiated this price and I also get 1k of corporate discount to be applied to this deal"..

Doesnt hurt to be transparent with it as the dealer does not pay for it (corporate reimburses them but they have to file some paperwork on the back end). It behaves just like any other incentive you might get, like an ultimate drive coupon or something like that... with the exception that some rebates /incentives stack with each other and others dont.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Robert A said:


> So with Corporate Fleet, does the discount act as a true discount? Meaning, is it stackable, as in, you negotiate w/o Corporate Fleet then ask the dealer to take a further markdown for Corporate Fleet? Or do they act in parallel (you get the better of the two, but not both)?


Others have answered about stackability, but the specific language in the Bulletin is that it is the "Customer Incentive off MSRP."

Some of the corporate sites I've reviewed say "incentive off the best negotiated price." The Boeing site specifically says, but I paraphrase here, negotiate your price then whip out the Corp Fleet form.

So best to all on how you want to approach it. From the seller side, we would love to know up front.

But for tax purposes where applicable, it is a discount, so not a cap reduction and not taxed.

Best rule is if it says allowance or incentive, it's usually discount. If it's credit or cash, it's usually cap reduction and taxable.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Do they have something xdrive credit now? And can it be applied to a 2016 X1. Also how much is loyalty credit for an X1. Thanks


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

dima123 said:


> Do they have something xdrive credit now? And can it be applied to a 2016 X1. Also how much is loyalty credit for an X1. Thanks


There is no xdrive credit right now, but there is a $2,000 Option Allowance available on BMW X1 xDrive28i models.

In terms of loyalty, there is a $500 credit on 2016 X1s. http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/loyaltywaiver.aspx


----------

